# Le pido factura a un hotel en Booking y me contesta esto...



## Borjamari (30 Abr 2021)

Flipo con la poca vergüenza de la gente.

Pregunto, antes de ponerme farruco con ella, existe alguna ley de que por tus huevos morenos, puedas alquilar un hotel de forma particular y no declarar nada. A lo mejor hay algo que desconozco.

El sitio era la típica casa con varias habitaciones a las que accedes con un código que te dan.


----------



## randomizer (30 Abr 2021)

No pierdas el tiempo, es economía sumergida, es como pedir factura a un mantero.

Como te han dicho arriba, denuncia tributaria e ya.


----------



## basura_inmunda (30 Abr 2021)

Si te jode, denuncia a hacienda, que para eso está.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (30 Abr 2021)

Qué hijo de puta eres. Deja a la gente en paz.


----------



## fachacine (30 Abr 2021)

No digas nada, igual te toca una habitación compartida con una tia que es como Halle Berry que te mete el polvazo de tu vida. El amor puede aparecer en cualquier momento, me lo ha dicho la Pedroche


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Abr 2021)

- "Oye mira, que la factura me hace falta para que mi empresa me devuelva el dinero, así que como tengo seguro de abogados te propongo una de estas dos opciones: a) Me devuelves tú el dinero mas un 10% por las molestias b) Mi abogado te denuncia en hacienda y le pagas la multa correspondiente. Ya si eso me dices lo que quieres hacer antes del Martes porque tengo que ir a mi abogado para otra cosa y así no hago dos viajes".

(Da igual que no tengas seguro de abogados, aunque deberías).


----------



## HARLEY66 (30 Abr 2021)

Borjamari dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 644335
> 
> Flipo con la poca vergüenza de la gente.
> 
> ...



Pero tú eres tonto? Un particular no puede emitir facturas y mucho menos generar iva


----------



## FemaleMonkey (30 Abr 2021)

Están como para andar haciendo facturitas...


----------



## Vorsicht (30 Abr 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Pero tú eres tonto? Un particular no puede emitir facturas y mucho menos generar iva



El miserias paga doble.


----------



## Borjamari (30 Abr 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Qué hijo de puta eres. Deja a la gente en paz.



A mi evadir impuestos me parece fenomenal. Pero siempre que sea de mutuo acuerdo. Me estas obligando a participar de tu fraude sin darme siquiera opción.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Abr 2021)

A mí eso me pasó con un Hotel de 5 estrellas, de una Cadena además muy conocida, en un país caribeño de cuyo nombre no quiero acordarme. Pasé 3 noches por trabajo, y no me querían dar el comprobante fiscal, que se llama allá. Y eso que no era la primera vez que me alojaba. Pero debí dar con el subnormal de turno caribeño...

Llamé a un contacto, y se presentó la poli. Se lió una buena  
Cogí mi comprobante y denuncié en la policía y en la hacienda local.
Me imagino el puro. Además, me perdieron como cliente, a mí y a mi empresa, pues solía dormir una vez al mes en ese Hotel.


----------



## BeninExpress (30 Abr 2021)

Ay diomio..

¿Esto se supone que es Burbuja.info o BarradeBar.org?

Conforme a la doctrina de la Dirección General de Tributos (consulta V0420-18 entre otras), están *exentos del IVA* y, por tanto, sujetos a Transmisiones Patrimoniales Onerosas del ITP *aquellos arrendamientos de alojamientos turísticos en los que el arrendador NO presta servicios típicos de la industria hotelera. En estos casos, el arrendador no debe presentar ni ingresar el IVA*.

¿Fuente? Mis cojones no, claro.. La propia Agencia Tributaria te lo pone clarito cuando aborda este asunto en su propia web..

La tributación de los alquileres turísticos

Hala, ya pueden ir desalojando el hilo ordenadamente.

Ni se te ocurra decir alguna pollada como que tienes Legalitas, que tu tío Anselmo es abogado o algo parecido porque vas a quedar como un lerdo si tratas con alguien con un mínimo de conocimiento en Derecho Tributario.

Por cierto, de nada.


----------



## paketazo (30 Abr 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Pero tú eres tonto? Un particular no puede emitir facturas y mucho menos generar iva



Exacto, sería como alquilar un piso. Lo incluyes en las plusvalías del año y lo declaras en el IRPF "si quieres", si no quieres, pues ya es otro problema que no viene al caso.


----------



## Borjamari (30 Abr 2021)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Ay diomio..
> 
> ¿Esto se supone que es Burbuja.info o BarradeBar.org?
> 
> ...



Gracias. Esto era lo que estaba preguntando.


----------



## OBDC (30 Abr 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> - "Oye mira, que la factura me hace falta para que mi empresa me devuelva el dinero, así que como tengo seguro de abogados te propongo una de estas dos opciones: a) Me devuelves tú el dinero mas un 10% por las molestias b) Mi abogado te denuncia en hacienda y le pagas la multa correspondiente. Ya si eso me dices lo que quieres hacer antes del Martes porque tengo que ir a mi abogado para otra cosa y así no hago dos viajes".
> 
> (Da igual que no tengas seguro de abogados, aunque deberías).



Seguro de abogados? Nadie te asegura de un abogado. Exprésate bien. Es como decir un seguro de incendios y que te manden un incendio.
Lo que necesitas es un seguro de gilipollas.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## OBDC (30 Abr 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Pero tú eres tonto? Un particular no puede emitir facturas y mucho menos generar iva



Pero si desarrolla una actividad económica debe de darse de alta como autónomos. Si lo que hizo fue un alquiler parcial de inmueble se rige por la LOPD y si quiere, este buen señor puede obligarlo a conservar el arrendamiento 5 años y seguramente meterle un buen juicio por alquiler abusivo ya que la sumatoria mensual estará fuera del precio de mercado de una habitación.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## furia porcina (1 May 2021)

De hecho yo les volvería a llamar para que te hagan una devolución, a cambio de tener que pedir ayuda a Hacienda para que aparezca la factura.


----------



## Discolo (1 May 2021)

Lo que hay que ver si esa actividad esta sujeta a actividad economica . si es tipo pènsion si lo esta y por tanto debe dar factura con 10 % de iva
si no es actvidad lo declara al irpf no te dara factura


----------



## Dmtry (1 May 2021)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Ay diomio..
> 
> ¿Esto se supone que es Burbuja.info o BarradeBar.org?
> 
> ...



Pues ya estaría


----------



## su IGWT (1 May 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> - "Oye mira, que la factura me hace falta para que mi empresa me devuelva el dinero, así que como tengo seguro de abogados te propongo una de estas dos opciones: a) Me devuelves tú el dinero mas un 10% por las molestias b) Mi abogado te denuncia en hacienda y le pagas la multa correspondiente. Ya si eso me dices lo que quieres hacer antes del Martes porque tengo que ir a mi abogado para otra cosa y así no hago dos viajes".
> 
> (Da igual que no tengas seguro de abogados, aunque deberías).



Que cutre eres


----------



## su IGWT (1 May 2021)

Declaran si, pero excentos de iva. Declaran beneficios a final de año. Y no pueden “esconder” nada pq es a traves de transferencia bancaria, queda todo reflejado


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 May 2021)

su IGWT dijo:


> Que cutre eres



¿No puedes hacer tú crítica sin insultar? Aunque no tenga razón ojo.

Ah, no, no puedes.

Enga, adios!


----------



## Cipotecon (1 May 2021)

Borjamari dijo:


> A mi evadir impuestos me parece fenomenal. Pero siempre que sea de mutuo acuerdo. Me estas obligando a participar de tu fraude sin darme siquiera opción.



De ahí que Airbnb sea más barato, que parecemos tontos. Aunque si, la culpa es de booking por no separar hoteles legales de airbnbs “ilegales”


----------



## antoniussss (1 May 2021)

A ver tonto pollas,

Los alquileres turísticos de apartamento o casitas gestionadas por un particular están exentas de IVA, y no emiten factura, lo declaran por IRPF. Por tanto tú no puedes desgravarte IVA, porque sencillamente no lo hay (Excepto la comisión de Booking/Airbnb).

Los alquileres turísticos de apartamentos o casitas gestionadas por una empresa (Hotel por ejemplo) si tienen IVA, y están obligados como cualquier empresa a emitir factura.

Si tu empresa necesita una factura para desgravar IVA o Impuesto de Sociedades, pues tienes que alquilar en un apartamento o hotel gestionado por una empresa para que te emitan factura.

Si tu empresa quiere ahorrarse unos duros en un alojamiento gestionado por un particular, no hay factura.

Si tu empresa que sois todos tan listos y profesionales contratais un alojamiento gestionado por un particular, más caro incluso que un alojamiento gestionado por una empresa y necesitáis deducirlo en Impuesto de Sociedades, sois doblemente gilipollas, y encima vais por foros diciendo que el resto son unos gilipollas y los vassshhh a denunsiahhh a Hacienda.

Si todavía no te das cuenta, en Booking puedes ver una marca en los establecimientos que pone:* "Gestionado por un partícular".*


----------



## BeninExpress (1 May 2021)

Hace años que a través de Booking también se pueden reservar alquileres vacacionales.. Vamos, los típicos apartamentos de Airbnb, y esos, como puse antes están exentos de IVA siempre y cuando no presten servicios típicos de hotel (desayuno, cambio constante de toallas, limpieza diaria, etc..), mientras eso no pase y sea un particular quien te lo ha alquilado no sólo es que no está obligado a hacerte factura sino que está exento. Cero factura con IVA. Declarará los ingresos vía IRPF. Otra cosa será la plataforma (Airbnb, Booking, etc..) que si mal no recuerdo te dan una factura respecto a la comisión que ellos se han llevado al gestionarte el alojamiento. Ahí sí hay factura.

Quicir, alquilas un Airbnb por.. pongamos 400€, ahí van unos 58 € euracos que son la comisión de Airbnb, pues bien, la plataforma te da una factura de esos 58 € IVA incluido, pero no puedes pedirle una factura al particular que te ha alquilado el apartamento porque con toda lógica te dirá que está exento de hacer factura.


----------



## patroclus (1 May 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> A ver tonto pollas,
> 
> Los alquileres turísticos de apartamento o casitas gestionadas por un particular están exentas de IVA, y no emiten factura, lo declaran por IRPF. Por tanto tú no puedes desgravarte IVA, porque sencillamente no lo hay (Excepto la comisión de Booking/Airbnb).
> 
> ...



Chapó.

Al OP, si mandaste el correo a ese particular con lo de abogados y tal, lo que deberías es mandarle otro correo disculpándote , que ha sido un error tuyo, por lo menos.


----------



## Picard (1 May 2021)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Ay diomio..
> 
> ¿Esto se supone que es Burbuja.info o BarradeBar.org?
> 
> ...



Exactamente. Pero fíjate en el hilo las basurísimas de personas que hay que si denuncia que si no se qué... Tienen los políticos que se merecen esta puta escoria


----------



## Dj Puesto (1 May 2021)

si el precio no era abusivo no denuncies, lo que tenemos que hacer todos es insumisión total a ivas e impuestos.


----------



## Digamelon (1 May 2021)

Pídeles los papeles del coche, eso les confundirá.


----------



## sisar_vidal (1 May 2021)

Cuidado, a ver si por la factura, vas a haber votado a más podemos


----------



## antoniussss (1 May 2021)

patroclus dijo:


> Chapó.
> 
> Al OP, si mandaste el correo a ese particular con lo de abogados y tal, lo que deberías es mandarle otro correo disculpándote , que ha sido un error tuyo, por lo menos.



Mi respuesta no es casual, tengo un apartamento con licencia turística y todos y cada uno de los putos años tengo un puto "Listo" Paco de mierda, dueño de "Fontanerías PACO S.A." que tras alojarse de vacaciones con su mujer e hijos, me viene después casi a fin de año con aires de grandeza para meterlo como gasto en su paco empresa y me quiere "Demandar con su legión de abogados ante Hacienda" por no darle factura.

Tengo ya una respuesta en plantilla, muy poco educada, diciéndoles:

"-Estimado Paco

Usted y sus abogados me van a comer los huevos por atrás. Cree el ladrón que todos son de su condición, pero en este caso, se está cumpliendo escrupulosamente la legalidad.

Si usted y su legión de abogados quieren aún así perder el tiempo en mandar a Hacienda esto, por favor, mándeme el resguardo de presentación de la Reclamación para yo realizar también una reclamación, aportando a Hacienda sus DNIs que usted, su mujera y sus niñitos han pasado unas maravillosas vacaciones en mi apartamento, y quiere usted deducirselo en su mierda PAco empresa S.A., para que le revisen cada uno de los gastos deducidos de sus últimos 4 años.

Saluditos"

Mano de santo, de repente se quitan las tonterías de cuñao.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (1 May 2021)

lo que tenemos que hacer es no pagar iva. que paguen los que vivan del sistema


----------



## Venturi (1 May 2021)

Picard dijo:


> Exactamente. Pero fíjate en el hilo las basurísimas de personas que hay que si denuncia que si no se qué... Tienen los políticos que se merecen esta puta escoria



Mención especial al que le sugiere que pida la devolución del dinero más un 10%. Hay que ser sucnor


----------



## gabrielo (1 May 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> No digas nada, igual te toca una habitación compartida con una tia que es como Halle Berry que te mete el polvazo de tu vida. El amor puede aparecer en cualquier momento, me lo ha dicho la Pedroche



halle berry ya tiene 55 años y si esta muy buena para su edad y para algún sesentón será una diosa pero ya no atrae a veinteañeros.

si es de esas que dices la que tuvo retuvo como marta Sánchez, belén rueda que se nota todavía belleza pero no es ni de lejos la que tuvieron de veinteañeras.


----------



## Borjamari (1 May 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Mi respuesta no es casual, tengo un apartamento con licencia turística y todos y cada uno de los putos años tengo un puto "Listo" Paco de mierda, dueño de "Fontanerías PACO S.A." que tras alojarse de vacaciones con su mujer e hijos, me viene después casi a fin de año con aires de grandeza para meterlo como gasto en su paco empresa y me quiere "Demandar con su legión de abogados ante Hacienda" por no darle factura.
> 
> Tengo ya una respuesta en plantilla, muy poco educada, diciéndoles:
> 
> ...



Me parto, hablas de aires de grandeza del empresario PACO y tú te debes creer astrofísico por saberte la legislación para poder alquilar TU PUTO APARTAMENTO EN GANDIA, que seguramente hayas heredado.

Si lo preguntaba precisamente es porque no estaba 100% seguro de la legislación. 

Ya me habían contestado antes y he agradecido la respuesta. Al tipo del hotel no le he dicho ni mu.

Tomate una tila, campeón.


.


----------



## diavole1 (1 May 2021)

Gente como tu legitimiza el sistema opresor estatal que nos jode la vida cada día mas. Si no tiene factura, te callas la boca y punto. Si quieres factura, vete a un Hotel 5 estrellas de propiedad de algun Narco. 

Estos Europeos son mas esclavos de lo que me imaginaba. Menudo tarado.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (1 May 2021)

Aunque fuera ilegal, que no lo es como ya te han dicho, lo de ir jodiendo al personal que se busca la vida para ganarse 4 perras, mientras vivimos en un dictadura extractiva del capital, es de ser muy hijo de puta. 


Si me dijeras que un hotel con beneficios millonarios se salta la regulación fiscal, pues te diría que fueras con todo, pero a un pobretón al que obligan a pagarle el pegamento que esnifa a un puto mena sidoso, pues estate quieto.


----------



## brent (1 May 2021)

La factura la envia booking al hscer la reserva no?


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2021)

¿Pero que hotel ni que cojones? ¿Llamas hotel a lo que describes? En fin........


----------



## UnForero (1 May 2021)

Que tendrá que ver que no lleve IVA con que no te puedan hacer factura?


----------



## antoniussss (1 May 2021)

Borjamari dijo:


> Me parto, hablas de aires de grandeza del empresario PACO y tú te debes creer astrofísico por saberte la legislación para poder alquilar TU PUTO APARTAMENTO EN GANDIA, que seguramente hayas heredado.
> 
> Si lo preguntaba precisamente es porque no estaba 100% seguro de la legislación.
> 
> ...



Tomate una tila tú, yo escribo educadamente a la gente que consulta educadamente, revisa tu primer post, dónde llamabas defraudadores y piratas y gentuza con pantallazo del señor que te ha explicado amablemente lo mismo que te hemos explicado aquí.

No se puede ir a los sitios llamando gitanos y ladrones a la gente que honradamente están realizando un trabajo y te explican amablemente cosas que tú quieres y luego pedir calma.

Por si te cuesta encontrar tu primer post e incluso tus zapatos, te lo pongo:

_"Flipo con la poca vergüenza de la gente.

Pregunto, antes de ponerme farruco con ella, existe alguna ley de que por tus huevos morenos, puedas alquilar un hotel de forma particular y no declarar nada. A lo mejor hay algo que desconozco.

El sitio era la típica casa con varias habitaciones a las que accedes con un código que te dan."

"A mi evadir impuestos me parece fenomenal. Pero siempre que sea de mutuo acuerdo. Me estas obligando a participar de tu fraude sin darme siquiera opción."_


----------



## Borjamari (1 May 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Aunque fuera ilegal, que no lo es como ya te han dicho, lo de ir jodiendo al personal que se busca la vida para ganarse 4 perras, mientras vivimos en un dictadura extractiva del capital, es de ser muy hijo de puta.
> 
> 
> Si me dijeras que un hotel con beneficios millonarios se salta la regulación fiscal, pues te diría que fueras con todo, pero a un pobretón al que obligan a pagarle el pegamento que esnifa a un puto mena sidoso, pues estate quieto.



Me parece que no entendéis que si no me da factura el IVA me lo como yo. A ver si ahora tengo que hacer caridad con un tipo al que le sobra un chalé para hacer habitaciones.

En cualquier caso, el tema está solucionado, no tiene que hacer factura. Supongo que con el ticket de Booking me sirve.


----------



## antoniussss (1 May 2021)

Borjamari dijo:


> Me parece que no entendéis que si no me da factura el IVA me lo como yo. A ver si ahora tengo que hacer caridad con un tipo al que le sobra un chalé para hacer habitaciones.
> 
> En cualquier caso, el tema está solucionado, no tiene que hacer factura. Supongo que con el ticket de Booking me sirve.



No, no te sirve en cuánto uno de Hacienda un poco tikismikis te pida la documentación. Para desgravarte tienes que ir a un establecimiento "Hotelero" no a uno con licencia turística vacacional.


----------



## antoniussss (1 May 2021)

Borjamari dijo:


> Me parece que no entendéis que si no me da factura el IVA me lo como yo. A ver si ahora tengo que hacer caridad con un tipo al que le sobra un chalé para hacer habitaciones.
> 
> En cualquier caso, el tema está solucionado, no tiene que hacer factura. Supongo que con el ticket de Booking me sirve.



Y dale,

¿Qué IVA te vas a comer tú si NO HAY IVA?

Aparte del IVA que tienes que pagar tú a Hacienda por tus negocios, que te jode colar el gasto para desgravarte tus vacaciones.


----------



## patroclus (1 May 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Mi respuesta no es casual, tengo un apartamento con licencia turística y todos y cada uno de los putos años tengo un puto "Listo" Paco de mierda, dueño de "Fontanerías PACO S.A." que tras alojarse de vacaciones con su mujer e hijos, me viene después casi a fin de año con aires de grandeza para meterlo como gasto en su paco empresa y me quiere "Demandar con su legión de abogados ante Hacienda" por no darle factura.
> 
> Tengo ya una respuesta en plantilla, muy poco educada, diciéndoles:
> 
> ...



Yo tengo tres -heredados- dos lo tengo de alquiler de temporada y uno anual. No me hace gracia esa herencia. Preferiria un terreno con algo construido. 

Y por cierto que la gente se cree que alquilar es todo beneficios. Saco una mierda pinchá en un palo para todos los gastos y quebraderos de cabeza que tengo. 

Igual saco 3k o 4k de beneficio neto al año, que por mi les metia fuego a los apartamentos , que no los necesito para nada. Pero como a mis padres les dió por el tema de gastarse los dineros en ladrillos , he heredado ladrillos. 

Que si compra lavadora, frigorificos, termos, pagar ibi, luz, agua, limpieza, pintura , averias, reformas, etc. Una ruina. Y la gente se cree que estamos jugando al monopoly con los pisos y que vivimos a todo lujo.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (1 May 2021)

Borjamari dijo:


> Me parece que no entendéis que si no me da factura el IVA me lo como yo. A ver si ahora tengo que hacer caridad con un tipo al que le sobra un chalé para hacer habitaciones.
> 
> En cualquier caso, el tema está solucionado, no tiene que hacer factura. Supongo que con el ticket de Booking me sirve.



No es posible que te haga pagar nadie un IVA cuando lo que estás pagando está exento


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 May 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Qué hijo de puta eres. Deja a la gente en paz.



cuanto más mierda es un cliente, más exigente y mal pagador es .


----------



## OBDC (1 May 2021)

patroclus dijo:


> Yo tengo tres -heredados- dos lo tengo de alquiler de temporada y uno anual. No me hace gracia esa herencia. Preferiria un terreno con algo construido.
> 
> Y por cierto que la gente se cree que alquilar es todo beneficios. Saco una mierda pinchá en un palo para todos los gastos y quebraderos de cabeza que tengo.
> 
> ...



No entiendo nada, y porque carajo no los vendes? Es rápido y fácil si lo pones en el precio adecuado.
Me parece que eres un fantasma.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (2 May 2021)

Caramba carambita ¿Pero cómo que no me puedo deducir el ivita rancio de la habitación paco que pretendo alquilar? malditito magnate ¡Quiero mi facturitaaa!


----------



## patroclus (2 May 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> No entiendo nada, y porque carajo no los vendes? Es rápido y fácil si lo pones en el precio adecuado.
> Me parece que eres un fantasma.
> 
> "Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"



Yo los gestiono, pero mi madre vive. Dije heredados para simplificar mi post, en realidad son cedidos. Mi madre no quiere vender.

Yo no veo mercado tampoco ahora mismo para vender


----------



## patroclus (2 May 2021)

No te creas que un inquilino anual no da problemas. Cualquier problemilla te está llamando, es lógico porque tiene sus derechos, pero es molesto y tienes que resolverlo. De empresas que lo gestionen no he mirado pero tiene que salir caro.


----------



## OBDC (2 May 2021)

patroclus dijo:


> Yo los gestiono, pero mi madre vive. Dije heredados para simplificar mi post, en realidad son cedidos. Mi madre no quiere vender.
> 
> Yo no veo mercado tampoco ahora mismo para vender



Entonces no son tuyos, lo que eres es un casa papi y tú currito es cuidar los pasitos ya que no das palo al agua....
Lo dicho: 

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## patroclus (2 May 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Entonces no son tuyos, lo que eres es un casa papi y tú currito es cuidar los pasitos ya que no das palo al agua....
> Lo dicho:
> 
> "Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"



Joder que listo eres, tienes que enseñar como sabes tanto.


----------



## OBDC (2 May 2021)

patroclus dijo:


> Joder que listo eres, tienes que enseñar como sabes tanto.



Soy cazafantasmas

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## vinavil (2 May 2021)

UnForero dijo:


> Que tendrá que ver que no lleve IVA con que no te puedan hacer factura?







Yo es que estoy flipando.
No sé de dónde cojones se sacan que una actividad exenta de IVA no está obligada a emitir factura.


----------



## patroclus (2 May 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Soy cazafantasmas
> 
> "Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"



Tus padres tienen que estar orgullosos de ti. Gente como tú hacen grande España.


----------



## OBDC (2 May 2021)

patroclus dijo:


> Tus padres tienen que estar orgullosos de ti. Gente como tú hacen grande España.



Si, y como tu las autonomías.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## HARLEY66 (3 May 2021)

Pero estamos de cachondeo o que? Un particular como tal no puede ejercer ninguna actividad económica. Para hacerlo debe darse de alta en el epígrafe correspondiente ya sea como autónomo o como sociedad mercantil. Entonces podrá emitir facturas y liquidar trimestralmente los impuestos. 
Como particular NO PUEDE


----------



## HARLEY66 (3 May 2021)




----------



## Burbujarras (3 May 2021)

Los siensífricos del coronatimo deben emitir factura si el pago es en especies?


----------



## Culozilla (3 May 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Pero tú eres tonto? Un particular no puede emitir facturas y mucho menos generar iva



Un particular no puede ir sacando rédito económico como si fuera un hotel. Que se joda y el OP le denuncie. 

Seguro que es la típica charo de mierda que luego vota al PSOE para "limpiar su conciencia".


----------



## Impresionante (3 May 2021)

No me lo creo.

Y de ser así, informas a booking y pin pam


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (3 May 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Pero estamos de cachondeo o que? Un particular como tal no puede ejercer ninguna actividad económica. Para hacerlo debe darse de alta en el epígrafe correspondiente ya sea como autónomo o como sociedad mercantil. Entonces podrá emitir facturas y liquidar trimestralmente los impuestos.
> Como particular NO PUEDE



A ver, centrémonos:

- Un particular si puede emitir factura. Se han de cumplir unas condiciones, pero poder se puede.

- El alquiler esta exento de IVA, el habitacional también.

- Se puede hacer una factura exenta de IVA o con IVA 0, es mas yo tengo que hacer una a un cliente de IVA 0 y se le pregunte a la gestoría y me dijo que era correcto (me lo habían explicado otras veces pero no estaba muy seguro) (inversión del sujeto pasivo)

Una vez dicho esto, hay que tener en cuenta el uso "tributario" o "profesional" de una factura:

- desgravarte el IVA

- desgravarte el gasto (sea IS o IRPF)

Si no hay IVA, no te lo han cobrado pues no lo puedes desgravar, pero si puede ser necesario una factura o un equivalente para demostrar el gasto y poder desgravártelo como gasto. Y aqui si que no se si es necesario una factura, de IVA 0, o vale por ejemplo con un recibo y la transferencia.


----------



## HARLEY66 (3 May 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> A ver, centrémonos:
> 
> - Un particular si puede emitir factura. Se han de cumplir unas condiciones, pero poder se puede.
> 
> ...



No, no puede. Si entendemos una factura como un documento regulado con su iva dsglosado o justificación de exención no puede, dejad de insistir en eso. Hay que estar dado de alta en Hacienda (modelo 037) y SSocial (modelo 303)
Si tu quieres dar categoría de factura a cualquier documento o carta de pago emitido por una persona física, adelante, pero eso no es lo que se entiende como una factura. Tiene validez legal? Toda, pero no es una factura.

El alquiler de oficinas, garages y locales comerciales SI lleva IVA. Es justamente el habitacional el que está exento


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (3 May 2021)

Pide factura en un sitio que no llega ni a una pensión.


----------



## HARLEY66 (3 May 2021)

La conclusión es que o eres tonto o me estás troleando, así que no voy a seguir perdiendo el tiempo.


----------



## ulipulido (3 May 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> De ahí que Airbnb sea más barato, que parecemos tontos. Aunque si, la culpa es de booking por no separar hoteles legales de airbnbs “ilegales”



Booking metería una tienda de campaña en medio de la Cañada Real, ellos con llevarse su comisión...


----------



## Cipotecon (3 May 2021)

ulipulido dijo:


> Booking metería una tienda de campaña en medio de la Cañada Real, ellos con llevarse su comisión...



Entonces la culpa es del op que no sabe lo que compra


----------



## ulipulido (3 May 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Entonces la culpa es del op que no sabe lo que compra



Es que booking te pone un aviso (no muy grande cierto), de ALOJAMIENTO GESTIONADO POR UN PARTICULAR. 

En Booking, una vez encontré un piso, donde parecía que había ocurrido un asesinato. Colchones sucios sin sábanas, cocina con la mierda ahí, las cazuelas sin lavar en los fuegos, barrio tipo cañada, pena no haber hecho capturas. Duró como una semana, y ese piso, con esas fotos que daba miedo...tenia 3 comentarios reales! La gente se merece todo lo que le pase.


----------



## FranMen (3 May 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> No, no puede. Si entendemos una factura como un documento regulado con su iva dsglosado o justificación de exención no puede, dejad de insistir en eso. Hay que estar dado de alta en Hacienda (modelo 037) y SSocial (modelo 303)
> Si tu quieres dar categoría de factura a cualquier documento o carta de pago emitido por una persona física, adelante, pero eso no es lo que se entiende como una factura. Tiene validez legal? Toda, pero no es una factura.
> 
> El alquiler de oficinas, garages y locales comerciales SI lleva IVA. Es justamente el habitacional el que está exento



Si vendo una camisa de segunda mano, si me lo piden, tengo que emitir factura con IVA 0


----------



## ueee3 (3 May 2021)

Borjamari dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 644335
> 
> Flipo con la poca vergüenza de la gente.
> 
> ...



Jajajajaja, que está exento de IVA dice y que por eso no te da nada . Algo te podrá dar, digo yo. No sé el qué pero algo.


----------



## ueee3 (3 May 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> - "Oye mira, que la factura me hace falta para que mi empresa me devuelva el dinero, así que como tengo seguro de abogados te propongo una de estas dos opciones: a) Me devuelves tú el dinero mas un 10% por las molestias b) Mi abogado te denuncia en hacienda y le pagas la multa correspondiente. Ya si eso me dices lo que quieres hacer antes del Martes porque tengo que ir a mi abogado para otra cosa y así no hago dos viajes".
> 
> (Da igual que no tengas seguro de abogados, aunque deberías).



¿Seguro de abogados no es Legalitas, no? Es decir, lo que dices quizás se pueda contratar en cualquier compañía de seguros?


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (3 May 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> No, no puede. Si entendemos una factura como un documento regulado con su iva dsglosado o justificación de exención no puede, dejad de insistir en eso. Hay que estar dado de alta en Hacienda (modelo 037) y SSocial (modelo 303)
> Si tu quieres dar categoría de factura a cualquier documento o carta de pago emitido por una persona física, adelante, pero eso no es lo que se entiende como una factura. Tiene validez legal? Toda, pero no es una factura.
> 
> El alquiler de oficinas, garages y locales comerciales SI lleva IVA. Es justamente el habitacional el que está exento



Que yo sepa un particular puede emitir factura. En este caso sería una factura sin IVA o IVA 0.
Si, ya lo se que el alquiler de oficinas y locales lleva IVA ¿Quién ha dicho lo contrario? Quizás me he explicado mal, o no has entendido lo que ha dicho el que ha abierto el hilo, *ya que el habla de que le alquilaron una habitación. *

El habitacional lo entiendo como de habitación, el alquiler vacacional, de pisos o habitaciones, se rige por el el alquiler de vivienda y por eso está exento. Cosa que yo siempre he dicho que no tendría que ser así, ya que están realizando una actividad y tendría que incluso ser autónomo lo que se dedicasen a eso. Pero a los diferentes gobiernos parece que no están por la labor. En fin pero ese es otro tema.

El caso es que puede hacer una factura, pero no puede emitir un IVA porque esta exento de IVA.

Y el ingreso computarlo para el IRPF o como parece el caso de quien abre el hilo, para descontarlo como gasto

PD A me me sangra por dentro que la actividad laboral de cualquier persona esté muy crujida y vigilada, pero se permiten unas ventajas fiscales muy injustas para el resto, en el alquiler vacacional. En el alquiler de vivienda habitual podríamos tener discusión, pero en el vacacional, no hay ninguna discusión posible, tendrían que ser autónomos y facturar con IVA e IRPF. Como todo aquel que se monte un negocio.


----------



## ianpocks (3 May 2021)

Borjamari dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 644335
> 
> Flipo con la poca vergüenza de la gente.
> 
> ...



si lo has reservado por Booking , llamales a ellos y diles que te han hecho te devolverán el dinero íntegro. ( lo siento no puedo ver la foto que has puesto por culpa del tapatalk)

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## thebestargumentador (6 May 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Si vendo una camisa de segunda mano, si me lo piden, tengo que emitir factura con IVA 0



¿Es una broma? ¿De verdad crees que puedes obligar a un notas que te venda cualquier cosa en wallapop a que te emita una factura?

NO. Ese artículo está bajo el Título "Obligación de documentación de las operaciones* a los efectos del Impuesto sobre el Valor Añadido*". No se aplica a particulares. Solo están obligados los empresarios o profesionales.

El propio artículo que citas habla de profesionales: "Aquellas en las que el destinatario sea un empresario o profesional que actúe como tal, con independencia del régimen de tributación al que se encuentre acogido* el empresario o profesional que realice la operación*, así como cualesquiera otras en las que el destinatario así lo exija para el ejercicio de cualquier derecho de naturaleza tributari*a*. "

Un particular no está obligado a darte nada. Y los problemas que pueda tener la empresa a efectos de desgravación, pues se los tendrá que comer por ser tan cutre y tratar con particulares en lugar de hacerlo con otros profesionales. Ajo y agua.



ianpocks dijo:


> si lo has reservado por Booking , llamales a ellos y diles que te han hecho te devolverán el dinero íntegro. ( lo siento no puedo ver la foto que has puesto por culpa del tapatalk)
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk



¿Pero queréis dejar de inventaros cosas?


----------



## TravellerLatam (6 May 2021)

No seas tacaño y ve a un hotel en condiciones si pretendes que te den factura.


----------



## Alan__ (6 May 2021)

Factura para seguir 2ngordando a hacienda y meter mas moros en el pais?


----------



## Kabraloka (7 May 2021)

pide factura a los trileros de la bolita bolita donde está la bolita, ya verás qué te contestan


----------



## Coruña1983 (7 May 2021)

No confundir IVA (puede estar no sujeto, sujeto pero exento o sujeto) con obligación de facturar (un particular no la tiene), con dar un recibí o justificante de pago similar para que la empresa pueda conservar justificante del gasto efectuado y contabilizarlo debidamente.


----------



## sikBCN (7 May 2021)

Deja vivir a la gente, y no des por culo. Denada.


----------



## toroloco (7 May 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> - "Oye mira, que la factura me hace falta para que mi empresa me devuelva el dinero, así que como tengo seguro de abogados te propongo una de estas dos opciones: a) Me devuelves tú el dinero mas un 10% por las molestias b) Mi abogado te denuncia en hacienda y le pagas la multa correspondiente. Ya si eso me dices lo que quieres hacer antes del Martes porque tengo que ir a mi abogado para otra cosa y así no hago dos viajes".
> 
> (Da igual que no tengas seguro de abogados, aunque deberías).



Pues el martes nos vemos.

Hostia que te han rayado el coche o te ha pinchado las ruedas, cuanto hijo de puta suelto.

o

Jode, el otro dia le pillaron a pepeillo cuando entraba en su coche dos tios que le dieron una paliza que le mandaron para el hospital.

Claro que los que no han conocido nada de eso ni de oidas piensan que con cuatro palabras ya se sale uno de perlas de putear a la gente.


----------



## fayser (7 May 2021)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Conforme a la doctrina de la Dirección General de Tributos (consulta V0420-18 entre otras), están *exentos del IVA* y, por tanto, *sujetos a Transmisiones Patrimoniales Onerosas del ITP* *aquellos arrendamientos de alojamientos turísticos en los que el arrendador NO presta servicios típicos de la industria hotelera. En estos casos, el arrendador no debe presentar ni ingresar el IVA*.



¿Tú crees que el fulano que alquila el piso declara el ITP?


----------



## Yarará Guazú (8 May 2021)

¡Denuncia a Hacienda! ¡Denuncia a Hacienda! ¡Denuncia a Hacienda! ¡Denuncia a Hacienda!

País de chivatos.


----------



## reniris (9 May 2021)

Borjamari dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 644335
> 
> Flipo con la poca vergüenza de la gente.
> 
> ...



Te ha contestado la realidad, es un particular que te alquila un piso o casa por 1 día o por lo que le de la gana. Logicamente no es una empresa. El tendra que declarar en su IRPF correspondiente. 

Y tu si quieres deducir el gasto o justificarlo de alguna forma tienes o el recibo de Booking, o si le haces una transferencia a ese particular directamente el justificante de la transferencia en el que debe figurar "Apartamento en X,el dia Y" y punto.


----------



## reniris (9 May 2021)

fayser dijo:


> ¿Tú crees que el fulano que alquila el piso declara el ITP?



En teoría se debe declarar,como es un impuesto cedido a las comunidades autonomas me imagino que en alguna hasta igual estas exento porque lo bonifican al 100%. De todos modos el importe es pequeño.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 May 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> - "Oye mira, que la factura me hace falta para que mi empresa me devuelva el dinero, así que como tengo seguro de abogados te propongo una de estas dos opciones: a) Me devuelves tú el dinero mas un 10% por las molestias b) Mi abogado te denuncia en hacienda y le pagas la multa correspondiente. Ya si eso me dices lo que quieres hacer antes del Martes porque tengo que ir a mi abogado para otra cosa y así no hago dos viajes".
> 
> (Da igual que no tengas seguro de abogados, aunque deberías).




Contestacion que puede darte ella.

Claro caballero puede ir a denunciar, esta usted de momento y quizas por poco tiempo en un estado democratico y de derecho.

Pero se acuerda de que cuando fui a llevarle toallas limpias a su habitacion me metio mano sin yo consentirlo ????? Pues eso........ que vaya avisando a su abogado y asi se ahorra el tercer viaje en lugar del segundo.


----------



## agon (9 May 2021)

Claro, Air BNB no emite facturas verdad??


----------



## Zepequenhô (9 May 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Pero tú eres tonto? Un particular no puede emitir facturas y mucho menos generar iva



Es que debería estar dado de alta en autónomos.


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 May 2021)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Es que debería estar dado de alta en autónomos.



Eso no me queda claro, el arrendamiento de viviendas está sujeto a un régimen particular. Lo que sí está claro es que si no estás dado de alta no puedes emitir factura


----------



## Zepequenhô (9 May 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Eso no me queda claro, el arrendamiento de viviendas está sujeto a un régimen particular. Lo que sí está claro es que si no estás dado de alta no puedes emitir factura












Cuándo Darse de Alta Como Autónomo para Alquilar Viviendas


Darse de alta como autónomo para poder alquilar un piso conlleva unas obligaciones para los propietarios. Mira lo que tienes que tener en cuenta →




www.homyspace.com





Hasta donde yo entiendo, hay que hacerlo.


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 May 2021)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Cuándo Darse de Alta Como Autónomo para Alquilar Viviendas
> 
> 
> Darse de alta como autónomo para poder alquilar un piso conlleva unas obligaciones para los propietarios. Mira lo que tienes que tener en cuenta →
> ...



Mi madre tiene alquilado un pequeño local y no tiene la obligación de estar dada de alta como autónomo


----------



## PocoTú (9 May 2021)

El quid es entender que es una factura, un ticket, ...

Lo que yo tengo entendido es que cualquiera, dado de alta o no, que realice un servicio o venda un producto, tiene que reflejar y proveer a la otra parte de un documento en que consten el precio, los descuentos, y los tributos que haya, en su porcentaje.
La transaccion debe quedar reflejada para las dos partes. De no ser asi, sera en B.

Tanto da si das una hora de clases particulares, como si alquilas tu coche, o vendes algo en gualahop. Otra cosa es que se haga.

Si la actividad es regular o excede unas cuantias, hay obligacion de darse de alta de actividades.

Dependiendo la actividad se exige factura, o factura simplificada, ticket.

La factura simplificada, ticket, no ofrece la identificacion del cliente con su nif.

El documento incorpora los impuestos que sean de aplicacion, en su porcentaje.

El OP tiene derecho a un documento que refleje el pago.

El arrendador, dependiendo de su regimen, si esta dado de alta, fturacion, etc, tendra obligacion de emitir factura completa, o no.

Camarero, otra Larios.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (9 May 2021)

Borjamari dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 644335
> 
> Flipo con la poca vergüenza de la gente.
> 
> ...



Pues yo estos días atrás tuve que pedir factura a la dueña del inmueble por alquilarle durante muchos días un apartamento y no tuve problemas (también por Booking), sino ¿a ver cómo solicito a sanidad la devolución por la estancia que tuve que tener que no fue precisamente para hacer turismo? Si no quiere hacer la factura es porque no paga los impuestos por lo cual tiene una competencia desleal con otros empresarios del sector turístico.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (9 May 2021)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Ay diomio..
> 
> ¿Esto se supone que es Burbuja.info o BarradeBar.org?
> 
> ...



No me lo he leído todo pero al principio pone: Por tanto, cuando se produzca la cesión temporal de uso de la totalidad de una vivienda amueblada y equipada en condiciones de uso inmediato, comercializada o promocionada en canales de oferta turística y realizada con finalidad lucrativa se tratará de un alquiler turístico, que se someterá a un régimen específico, derivado de su normativa sectorial, según establece el art.5 e) de la Ley 29/1994, de 24 de noviembre, de Arrendamientos Urbanos.

Ahí habla de alquilar la totalidad de un inmueble y parece ser que el que ha abierto el hilo alquiló solamente una habitación de un inmueble.


----------



## tremeño (9 May 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> - "Oye mira, que la factura me hace falta para que mi empresa me devuelva el dinero, así que como tengo seguro de abogados te propongo una de estas dos opciones: a) Me devuelves tú el dinero mas un 10% por las molestias b) Mi abogado te denuncia en hacienda y le pagas la multa correspondiente. Ya si eso me dices lo que quieres hacer antes del Martes porque tengo que ir a mi abogado para otra cosa y así no hago dos viajes".
> 
> (Da igual que no tengas seguro de abogados, aunque deberías).



mirad¡¡ , el típico listillo que va de sobrao sin tener ni puta idea. (homohispanicus listillus tocapelotis mediaostius)


----------



## chortinator (9 May 2021)

Si ea arrendamiento, puede hacer yna okupacion y no salir de ahi???


----------



## Josillo (12 May 2021)

Por eso sale más barato la reserva en el mismo hotel llamando. No te dan factura pero te ahorras unos euros ( lo que se lleva booking)


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (12 May 2021)

Josillo dijo:


> Por eso sale más barato la reserva en el mismo hotel llamando. No te dan factura pero te ahorras unos euros ( lo que se lleva booking)



Dudo sobre lo que dices porque si yo hubiera alquilado directamente el apartamento hubiera pagado mucho más que a través de Booking, supongo que Booking cobrará a los hoteleros por promocionar sus alojamientos en la plataforma pero no repercute en el cliente el coste y además los usuarios van adquiriendo una serie de ventajas en forma de descuentos a medida que se usa Booking.


----------



## Pat (12 May 2021)

Borjamari dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 644335
> 
> Flipo con la poca vergüenza de la gente.
> 
> ...




Pues así es la normativa en España, si quieres que pone IVA a todos los alquilares privados de apartamentos en España escribe al ministro de Hacienda, le falta ideas para ingresar mas dinero…….. otra cosa es que te pueden/Deben hacer una factura, pero sin cobrarte el IVA porque es exento…


----------



## Pat (12 May 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> A mí eso me pasó con un Hotel de 5 estrellas, de una Cadena además muy conocida, en un país caribeño de cuyo nombre no quiero acordarme. Pasé 3 noches por trabajo, y no me querían dar el comprobante fiscal, que se llama allá. Y eso que no era la primera vez que me alojaba. Pero debí dar con el subnormal de turno caribeño...
> 
> Llamé a un contacto, y se presentó la poli. Se lió una buena
> Cogí mi comprobante y denuncié en la policía y en la hacienda local.
> Me imagino el puro. Además, me perdieron como cliente, a mí y a mi empresa, pues solía dormir una vez al mes en ese Hotel.



En estos casos que describen sera mas bien que algún empelado quiere embolsar la totalidad que has facturado.


----------



## Crazy (12 May 2021)

Yo creo que los mensajes de los foros también deberían tributar el 21%, voy a pedirle la factura al calvo para desgravarme.


----------



## ulipulido (13 May 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Dudo sobre lo que dices porque si yo hubiera alquilado directamente el apartamento hubiera pagado mucho más que a través de Booking, supongo que Booking cobrará a los hoteleros por promocionar sus alojamientos en la plataforma pero no repercute en el cliente el coste y además los usuarios van adquiriendo una serie de ventajas en forma de descuentos a medida que se usa Booking.



Amigo, Booking se lleva una comisión mínima del 15%, que repercute al local. Si llamas a un sitio, y no te bajan el precio un 10% es que son unos viejos que no se enteran o unos inútiles, y siendo inútiles así será su alojamiento


----------



## eL PERRO (14 May 2021)

Borjamari dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 644335
> 
> Flipo con la poca vergüenza de la gente.
> 
> ...



Es que tu no has ido a ningun hotel. Tu te has metido en un puto piso de palillero ilegal de mierda de esos que mete a gente dentro sin ser un hotel y sin estar dado de alta en ninguna parte. Y como no es un hotel no te pueden emitir factura. Ya te lo han dicho bien claro. Otra cosa es que no quieran dar ni un puto tique con el precio como que has pagao algo, que ya hay que ser hijo de la gran puta Por ejemplo NI UNA PUTA ASEGURADORA DAN NUNCA TIQUES DE PAGO


----------



## porcospin (13 Oct 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Exacto, sería como alquilar un piso. Lo incluyes en las plusvalías del año y lo declaras en el IRPF "si quieres", si no quieres, pues ya es otro problema que no viene al caso.



Es otro problema para todos, porque al final nos estan robando a todos, mientras hacienda hace la vista gorda con Airbnb y booking otras plataformas.



eL PERRO dijo:


> Es que tu no has ido a ningun hotel. Tu te has metido en un puto piso de palillero ilegal de mierda de esos que mete a gente dentro sin ser un hotel y sin estar dado de alta en ninguna parte. Y como no es un hotel no te pueden emitir factura. Ya te lo han dicho bien claro. Otra cosa es que no quieran dar ni un puto tique con el precio como que has pagao algo, que ya hay que ser hijo de la gran puta Por ejemplo NI UNA PUTA ASEGURADORA DAN NUNCA TIQUES DE PAGO



Opciones:
-Vuelves a "alquilar" por 2 dias, tras 15dias dentro quizas te denuncien a la policia pero tendran que justificar su negocio fraudulento, posiblemente te den unos euros para que te vayas sin ruido.
-Denuncias a la agencia tributaria, y que les hagan una inspección. No ganas nada pero les jodes.

Por desgracia con los Booking no se van a meter, porque estan por encima del estado de derecho


----------



## SolyCalma (13 Oct 2021)

No se la verdad que interés tienes en que te cobren el iva para que luego vaya a los 500 millones de euros del ministerio de igualdad.

Deberías alegrarte de pagar menos y punto, no te preocupes que en los próximos años vas a tener que pagar muchos, muchos impuestos, que este chiringuito de estado no se va a mantener solo.

O a lo mejor es que estas dentro de la mafia estatal y piensas que el pezzo se debe pagar si o si.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (13 Oct 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> - "Oye mira, que la factura me hace falta para que mi empresa me devuelva el dinero, así que como tengo seguro de abogados te propongo una de estas dos opciones: a) Me devuelves tú el dinero mas un 10% por las molestias b) Mi abogado te denuncia en hacienda y le pagas la multa correspondiente. Ya si eso me dices lo que quieres hacer antes del Martes porque tengo que ir a mi abogado para otra cosa y así no hago dos viajes".
> 
> (Da igual que no tengas seguro de abogados, aunque deberías).



Delito de coacciones


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Oct 2021)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Delito de coacciones



Perfecto. Pues que no me dé el 10%. ¿Y ahora?


----------



## eltonelero (13 Oct 2021)

Tengo sentimientos enfrentados.
Por una parte debe de ser algún palillero con cara de cemento que está alquilando pisos a troche y moche parte o todo en black.

Por otra parte en un estado como el español donde se dedican a esquilmar pasta a la gente para darsela a menas, inmis y caraduras hasta me parece bien que le time al estado.


P.S La cuadratura del circulo es que no me extrañaría que fuera un palillero o palillera que a la vez que es una rentista langosta sea votante de potemos o el PSOE.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (13 Oct 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Perfecto. Pues que no me dé el 10%. ¿Y ahora?



Lo mismo. El tema no solo es el 10% sino el tan manido "haz esto o te denuncio". Suena ridiculo pero entra en el tipo penal, hay que usar otro lexico para que no entre en ese tipo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Oct 2021)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Lo mismo. El tema no solo es el 10% sino el tan manido "haz esto o te denuncio". Suena ridiculo pero entra en el tipo penal, hay que usar otro lexico para que no entre en ese tipo.



Por supuesto que esas cosas se dicen de forma amable. Creí que se da por entendido que no hay que ir de forma chulesca.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (13 Oct 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Por supuesto que esas cosas se dicen de forma amable. Creí que se da por entendido que no hay que ir de forma chulesca.



No no si no me refiero a tonos chulescos. Es el tema o haces/no haces o te X.


----------



## PedrelGuape (13 Oct 2021)

El año que viene además de iva, subirán precios para compensar gastos de actividad y tener todo en regla.

Resultado: precios mas altos y mas dinero para chiringuitos, lo que viene a ser directamente al bolsillo.


----------



## Can Pistraus (13 Oct 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Qué hijo de puta eres. Deja a la gente en paz.



Muérete y deja de sufrir, flanders mugroso


----------



## ediedee (13 Oct 2021)

Borjamari dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 644335
> 
> Flipo con la poca vergüenza de la gente.
> 
> ...



Pues he estado mirando y no tiene porque estar sujeto a IVA el alquiler vacacional, sabía que el alquiler convencional no lo tenía, pero por lo que parece el vacacional tampoco.









IRPF e IVA en alquiler de vivienda para uso turístico o vacacional


Fiscalidad del IVA e IRPF en el alquiler de viviendas de uso turístico o vacacional. Diferencias con el alquiler residencial en cuanto a la tributación.




asepyme.com





"El IVA en el alquiler de vivienda para uso turístico o vacacional
El artículo 20.1 de la Ley 37/1992 del IVA en su apartado 23º nos dice que el alquiler y cesión de viviendas queda, en principio, exento de IVA.

Sin embargo, el apartado “e” del citado artículo dice que la exención anterior no operará cuando se trate de arrendamientos de viviendas o apartamentos amueblados y el arrendador se obligue a prestar alguno de los servicios complementarios propios de la industria hotelera, como son los de restaurante, limpieza, lavado de ropa u otros análogos. Por lo que en esto casos el arrendador deberá de emitir factura con IVA. En la actualidad el tipo vigente para este tipo de operaciones es del 10%.

Por lo que si se prestan servicios propios de la actividad de hostelería se tendrá que facturar con IVA."


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Oct 2021)

Borjamari dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 644335
> 
> Flipo con la poca vergüenza de la gente.
> 
> ...



Da gracias a que te ofrezcan ese servicio a precio de una habitación de hostal de mala muerte . 

Si tuvieses que pagar lo que vale , no te llegaría el sueldo del mes


----------



## Borjamari (14 Oct 2021)

Parece ser que en Booking están diferenciados los particulares de los profesionales. Puedes filtrar solo por profesionales para que puedas desgravar el gasto.


----------



## antonio estrada (14 Oct 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Pero tú eres tonto? Un particular no puede emitir facturas y mucho menos generar iva



Yo conozco gente que tiene apartamentos en airbnb. No dan facturas, obviamente. Lo que están obligados es a incluir esos ingresos en su declaración de IRPF como si fueran de un piso alquilado, en lugar de a una familia a 90 turistas al año. Supongo que airbnb facilita datos a la AEAT, por lo cual, debes incluirlo todo.

La respuesta de booking me parece correcta. Un particular puede emitir un recibo, pero nunca una factura.


----------



## pabloiseguro (14 Oct 2021)

Te han contestado correctamente. No hay IVA ni hay factura. Igual que tu casero no te emite una factura mensual por el alquiler de tu piso. Te puede hacer un recibí y con eso justificas ya lo que te salga de los cojones.


----------



## Rainman (14 Oct 2021)

Corregidme si me equivoco pero, aún tratándose de un hotel "profesional" tampoco te podrían dar factura, ya que tu le has pagado a Booking, no al hotel. Por tanto el hotel no te puede hacer factura por algo que no ha cobrado. Luego Booking a final de mes transfiere al hotel el montante de todas las estancias descontando su comisión.


----------



## ciberobrero (14 Oct 2021)

Joder os bajan la inflación y no pagan menas y os quejáis?


----------



## Borjamari (14 Oct 2021)

Ah, es que hay que pedírsela al hotel, no a booking.


----------



## agon (14 Oct 2021)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> Te han contestado correctamente. No hay IVA ni hay factura. Igual que tu casero no te emite una factura mensual por el alquiler de tu piso. Te puede hacer un recibí y con eso justificas ya lo que te salga de los cojones.



Jajajajaja, inspección de Hacienda ( o de trabajo, o a la guardia civil directamente) y ya verás lo que pasa..... Una cosa es que alguien te alquile la casa en base a la ley de arrendamientos urbanos, y otra cosa muy distinta es que alguien lleve a cabo una actividad economica sin cumplir ni el más mínimo requisito administrativo.

Ahora se pensará que como no es un hotel y es su casa no tiene que cumplir con nada para funcionar como alojamiento hostelero....... Pensión, posada, o la categoría para la que quiera pedir licencia....

Por favor que se haga público el hotel en cuestión, algo tiene que tener; CIF, Nif, número de registro en caso de ser ONG/asociación.... Algo....


----------



## pabloiseguro (14 Oct 2021)

El post inicial es sobre una habitación en una casa particular donde NO HAY FACTURA. Tampoco emiten facturas las viviendas de uso turístico. Sí emiten facturas los hoteles y los apartamentos turísticos (edificio entero dedicado al alquiler a turistas por apartamentos/unidades) si la pides específicamente (si no, no), porque la factura va con tu nombre y apellidos, dirección y DNI. Igual que emiten facturas todos aquellos que deban emitirla. Estáis desvirtuando el hilo con polladas. Un hotel siempre te va a dar un ticket o recibo, que no es lo mismo que una factura. Una factura es un documento especial que para emitirlo se para la cola del Mercadona. Esto es así para que luego los hijosdeputa de hacienda puedan negarte deducción de gastos con base en recibos (señor, esto no vale, necesitamos la factura). Para ser más claro tras esta breve disertación: una vivienda turística o una habitación en un piso particular no tiene que darte ni ticket ni factura. Tendrás tu contrato, tu hoja de entrada y punto.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (14 Oct 2021)

Borjamari dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 644335
> 
> Flipo con la poca vergüenza de la gente.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo un alojamiento turístico en propiedad cuyos ingresos declaro religiosamente cada año a Hacienda, y no por eso tengo número de IVA ni estoy obligado a tenerlo. 

Como bien te ha dicho la anfitriona, al no prestar servicios propios de la industria hotelera para otro establecimiento que no sea el suyo y el mínimo necesario para preparar la habitación para el huésped siguiente, no está obligada a tener CIF ni pagar o declarar IVA.


----------



## Azote87 (15 Oct 2021)

Como no va a declararlo este post se ha llenado de subnormales . Booking declara todo y dice a quien 

Que algunos sois jodidamente retrasados , si queréis denunciar a hacienda en la entradas de cualquier centro comercial tenéis cientos


----------



## Barruno (9 Nov 2021)

A mi en Madrid me dijeron que tampoco me la hacían por que reservé por Booking.
De película.
Se libraron de una hoja de reclamaciones por que la bigotuda y las larvas me esperaban fuera y llevabamos prisa.


----------



## moritobelo (9 Nov 2021)

Tipico hilo de burbuja lleno de subnormales que no leen nada. Al Op ya lo han puesto en evidencia en los primeros mensajes y aqui la peña sigue dando la matraca con lo mismo...


----------



## Gotthard (9 Nov 2021)

Yo me he inflao de alquilar a particulares via AirBNB en cuatro paises, con un "bill" de Airbnb que en realidad era un recibo. Cero problemas para justificar el gasto con la empresa. Con Booking solo pillo hoteles, asi que quien me da la factura es el hotel, con su IVA y tal.


----------



## Barspin (10 Nov 2021)

Borjamari dijo:


> A mi evadir impuestos me parece fenomenal. Pero siempre que sea de mutuo acuerdo. Me estas obligando a participar de tu fraude sin darme siquiera opción.



Pues haber preguntando antes de cerrar el precio.


----------



## Progretón (10 Nov 2021)

Borjamari dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 644335
> 
> Flipo con la poca vergüenza de la gente.
> 
> ...



Con Booking es posible que te alojes en un presunto hotel, pensión o similar que ni siquiera tiene licencia.

Luego pasa lo que pasa, que llegas a la pensión habiendo pagado por adelantado y te sale un tipo con pinta de ex-presidiario diciéndote que no hay habitación y que, eso sí, te va a hacer el favor de encontrarte un hueco si te esperas un rato y hay suerte.

Lo mismo que a otras veinte personas que hacían cola en aquella pensión de Madrid.

Llamar a la policía no sirve de mucho. Un par de agentes de la Policía Local se dejarán caer por el lugar, compruebrán que el chiringuito no tiene licencia y te invitarán a que denuncies, aunque ya te adelantan que no va a servir de nada. Rematarán la faena en modo _brown dispatche_r: la denuncia la pones en la Policía Nacional, ¿eins?, no en la Policía Local.

Todo esto justo el día antes de un examen de oposiciones.

Primera y última vez que utilizo Booking.

Paga un poco más y tira de Ibis.


----------



## kasper98 (13 Nov 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Pero tú eres tonto? Un particular no puede emitir facturas y mucho menos generar iva



Entonces un autonomo que hace,tu eres tonto o te lo haces

Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HARLEY66 (13 Nov 2021)

kasper98 dijo:


> Entonces un autonomo que hace,tu eres tonto o te lo haces
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk



Eres imbécil o me tomas el pelo?


----------



## kasper98 (14 Nov 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Eres imbécil o me tomas el pelo?



Te lo repito hijo de puta......que eres mu tonto

Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kasper98 (14 Nov 2021)

Supongo que seras de los hijos de puta que todo lo hace en B pero bien que quieres carreteras en buen estado y sanidad publica....eh hijo de la gran puta

No me exrtrañaria hasta que ese piso de airbnb alquilado ilegal sea tuyo


Me cago en tus putos muertos los mas recientes,puto cabron

Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 Nov 2021)

kasper98 dijo:


> Te lo repito hijo de puta......que eres mu tonto
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk



Tu sabes lo que es un epigrafe de IAE? No verdad?
Pues es lo que diferencia a un autónomo de un particular y lo que le permite facturar, lo que pasa es que como eres un puto paleto de mierda que no sabe ni dónde tiene el agujero del culo, no entiendes la diferencia.
Vete a tomar por culo y no molestes a tus mayores, niñato


----------



## euromelon (14 Nov 2021)

kasper98 dijo:


> Supongo que seras de los hijos de puta que todo lo hace en B pero bien que quieres carreteras en buen estado y sanidad publica....eh hijo de la gran puta
> 
> No me exrtrañaria hasta que ese piso de airbnb alquilado ilegal sea tuyo
> 
> ...



Yo creo que estás en lo cierto denuncia a @HARLEY66


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 Nov 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Yo creo que estás en lo cierto denuncia a @HARLEY66



Yo siempre tengo razón


----------



## euromelon (14 Nov 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Yo siempre tengo razón



Vas a ir a la cárcel luego te toca ducharte con @Penitenciagite!!


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 Nov 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Vas a ir a la cárcel luego te toca ducharte con @Penitenciagite!!



Ya, como si Penitenciagite se duchara


----------



## PIA (14 Nov 2021)

Borjamari dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 644335
> 
> Flipo con la poca vergüenza de la gente.
> 
> ...



Tiene que tener la licencia sí o sí para ejercer esa actividad y sí, puedes emitir factura, aún sin IVA porque NO HAY IVA en esa actividad. Aún debiendo hacer la declaración anual obligatoriamente. Es más, todas las plataformas ya ceden los datos de reservas a Hacienda automáticamente. No hay escapatoria.
Mira, si tiene licencia, si no - puede buscarse líos. Comienza por ahí. A mí me extraña que no hagan factura.


----------



## euromelon (14 Nov 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Ya, como si Penitenciagite se duchara



Uy tú cómo sabe eso


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 Nov 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Uy tú cómo sabe eso



Le tienen vetado en todas las saunas gays de Barcelona por guarro


----------

